

Hyperlapse cross-platform mobile development with Visual C++ and Xamarin - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/06/26/hyperlapse-cross-platform-mobile-development-with-visual-c-and-xamarin.aspx

======
pan69
Don't get me wrong, I love Xamarin, but this:

> We could then build thin, platform native UIs (also written in C#) over the
> top of our business logic..

"thin, platform native UIs"? From my experience this is a complete fallacy. I
obviously can't rule out all situations but my experience is that 15%-20% of
the code is shared and 80%-85% of the code is platform UI specific.

However, having said that, if you want to develop a single app for iOS,
Android and Windows Phone, as far as I'm concerned, there is no better
alternative than Xamarin.

